# Urgent Rehome in Connecticut - Queen Daisy



## Bunman (Oct 8, 2008)

Willimantic, CT. Due to his poor health my bundad is not well able to take care of me.

Caring, experienced parents only. I am three years old, in perfect health& come with all supplies if needed (except greens) including a pen & carrier. I do not eat pellets, but hay & greens.

To see me, go to 3 Bunnies Rabbit Rescue& click on the link below.Email: Frentebro at yahoo.com for more details, please do not post here, i don't always get the notifications.


http://www.3bunnies.org/sponsor_us.htm


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you need someone to care for her or you just can't keep her at all anymore. I will do whatever I can to help. I will also email you soon.


----------



## Bunman (Oct 8, 2008)

Sadly, i need to rehome her. She will be a joy to any humans who take her on.



http://www.3bunnies.org/sponsor_us.htm


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry you have to rehome her. She's a lovely rabbit and I wish I could do something to help.

I hope also that your health gets better whatever the situation is with that. I'll be thinking of you ray:


----------

